# What breeds are these cats?



## SarahSatay (Nov 2, 2018)

So i was watching videos of a YouTube cat channel, and one of the cats (TT) reminded me of a photos of cats whose breed i couldnt figure out.





























The last pic is of TT, i initially thought she was a bengal (due to her head) - but she isnt very vocal nor does she have patterning.
Does anyone have any ideas?

The channel is :creamheroes btw


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Picture 1 - I am not sure of the breed, sorry

Picture 2 - British Short Hair (BSH) Silver Tabby

Picture 3 - not sure, could be a pedigree breed or maybe a pretty moggie

Picture 4 - looks like another BSH Silver Tabby to me, but with very pale colouring


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The first pic is a tabby colourpoint, the 2 definite tabbies are classic pattern and the last is probably a tabby cat with wide band, a tipped or shaded. The second and last look like silvers but I could not say if they are British Shorthair, (not my breed.)


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

TT isn't a Bengal, none of them are. 

I'd say they look more like American Shorthairs, but I'm not familiar enough with the breed to say for sure.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

They all look like some kind of BSH cross to me; possibly the second one down, silver classic tabby, if a full BSH.


----------



## SarahSatay (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you for the responses!

Are there different types of BSH?
(kind of how there are old style & modern siamese)

Because the BSH ive come across have thicker jowls/denser looking coats. Like so 
















Or do they thicken with age?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The jowls are seen in entire males only, and are used to hold a queen down for mating. The cats pictured don't have jowls.

There shouldn't be different types of BSH in terms of what their body conformity is, but we are seeing a lot of badly bred BSH that don't meet what a BSH should be. This happens when a breed is 'in' and fashionable, and it's incredibly frustrating!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Coats vary, and these two cats


Rufus15 said:


> The jowls are seen in entire males only, and *are used to hold a queen down for mating*.
> <snip>


The male scruffs the female with his teeth to 'hold her down for mating'. Actually a girl in full call will stand for him. His jowls develop as he matures, but many breeds have pretty small jowls and they play absolutely no part in the physical mating process - young entire males (sometimes as young as 4-5 months) who have yet to start developing jowls are quite capable of mating and impregnating a queen.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> Coats vary, and these two cats
> 
> The male scruffs the female with his teeth to 'hold her down for mating'. Actually a girl in full call will stand for him. His jowls develop as he matures, but many breeds have pretty small jowls and they play absolutely no part in the physical mating process - young entire males (sometimes as young as 4-5 months) who have yet to start developing jowls are quite capable of mating and impregnating a queen.


This discussion pertains to BSH and entire male BSH have jowls. BSH are also the only cats to exhibit sexual diamorphism, with the entire males looking significantly different to the females.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> This discussion pertains to BSH and entire male BSH have jowls. BSH are also the only cats to exhibit sexual diamorphism, with the entire males looking significantly different to the females.


They do, but they don't use them to 'hold a queen down for mating', and they are well capable of impregnating a queen before their jowls are fully mature. It's also not true they are the only breed exhibiting sexual dimorphism. A mature Siamese or Oriental boy can easily be picked out from the front - I looked at one cat in a line-up of four and thought they were girls until I looked at his neighbour.

He won't have huge jowls like a BSH, nor are his enhanced by his fur in the same way, but his head should be clearly more massive and he certainly has jowls and thicker skin on his neck. There is also a considerable difference between males & females in the MCOs I've handled at shows.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Jowls fortunately play no part in a stud's ability to mate. How could they? No boy I have watched mating put his head on one side whilst busy. I used to look after an old boy when his owners went on holiday and she was very anxious that nobody else should know he had not a tooth in his head because she said people would think he could not mount a girl if he was gummy. He had no trouble so they do not even need teeth to scruff a willing girl. (She did not mention his sternum which to me was far more significant but that is another story from the days when it was not a veterinary defect.)


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Interestingly, jowls are considered undesirable in BSH although of course many studs have them. Jowls aren't mentioned in the SOP (just "cheeks") as the jowls sit at the back of the head and tend to distract from the overall balance of the head - they can look quite unattractive!

This is a girl and, as you can see, she has quite a 'jowly' head.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I remember many years ago when I took my Burmese who has passed away now to the Vet for his injections and she was talking to me about different breeds of cats. She was telling me that BSH have terrible problems?

The Vet was generally chatting about other breeds of cats and BSH appeared to be top of her list of cats I should avoid getting in the future. I didn't delve to deep at the time as I had just got my Burmese.

I've never seen anything on here about BSH having terrible health problems so have always been confused about what my vet said to me.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Burmesemum said:


> I remember many years ago when I took my Burmese who has passed away now to the Vet for his injections and she was talking to me about different breeds of cats. She was telling me that BSH have terrible problems?
> 
> The Vet was generally chatting about other breeds of cats and BSH appeared to be top of her list of cats I should avoid getting in the future. I didn't delve to deep at the time as I had just got my Burmese.
> 
> I've never seen anything on here about BSH having terrible health problems so have always been confused about what my vet said to me.


My friend had BSH and her cats didn't have any more problems than any other breed.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m only guessing here but that first cat bears some resemblance to a Burmilla.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> I'm only guessing here but that first cat bears some resemblance to a Burmilla.


Yes they were my thoughts too. It wasn't a breed of cat that sprung to mind when I thought of health difficulties particularly as the Vet seemed to be making a point of it. How strange.


----------

